# When??



## Denise1952 (Apr 22, 2014)

:sosad:


----------



## Ina (Apr 22, 2014)

What did you do now Denise? Knowing better generally only comes after we mess up. :lol1:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Sid (Apr 23, 2014)

That Guy said:


>




        Old enough to know better too young to care


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2014)

What's happened Denise?...why so sad?


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 25, 2014)

that's supposed to go with the joke Holly, sorry, my weird sense of humor


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Oh yeah!!*


----------



## Ina (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree Denise, It would take a few lifetimes just to learn everything, much less remember it all. Have a good day girlfriend.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Ina  I hope you thought it was funny  My sis sends me these.  Somehow she always finds the best ones, imo  have a great day!!


----------

